# Are you the first born child?



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Please vote. If u have, thank u!

Only 18% of those who visited have voted! :um 

I predict 70% of u guys r gonna say yes! 

i am the first born.

Lets see,

if we average a family with 2 kids, then being the first born has no effect.

On the other hand, if we average every family with 3 kids, then clearly being first born has a big impact. from 33% to 50%.

If we say every family has 4 kids, then the difference is from 25% to 50%.

lets say 3.5 kids/family. That shows that the first borns are more vulnurable? i think it does.

But if 2 kids/family, then yea SA is unrelated to first or second or.. borns


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

no


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

50 50 sofar, come on prove me right!


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

nope


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

getting there.. push it guys


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

--------------


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

youngest


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

So far it's a tie.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I am the oldest kiddo in my family.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

Youngest


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

No I'm younger than my 34 yr old brother.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm the Baby


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

pretty even sofar. 50 50 after 20. wow. 

I thought the first born was under more stress. lets see what happens, theres still time. 

Even 50 50 show stuff. Lets say every family has 2-4 kids. only 1 of those is first-born. lets say somewhere between 33% to 25%. lets take 30 %. sofar we hae 50%. that means... the first borns, on average, suffer from SA more.

Interesting analogy? i think so 2. opcorn


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm the youngest.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## jdr5084 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm the youngest of four, I guess that makes me the baby.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am the oldest.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

No


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

guys, im losing ground


----------



## looksee (Jun 18, 2004)

Yep. It's about 50/50 now (48% yes, 51% no).


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Oldest. And it did put me under some stress. Back when I cared about things like what it's gonna be when I grow up and my younger siblings leaving the house. Now I'm grown up and they have all left the house, and I'm still with my parents and it's the same as always, really, except it's somewhat quieter, but not much.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Oldest


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

In sociological terms, the oldest child or First Born, is always the super responsible one...Hence the tendency for US Presidents and doctors to be the oldest child....The middle child, the negotiator or invisible child, or the youngest child, the darling of the family, would strike me as much more being likely to suffer from SA.....I am a youngest or Last Born.... :lol


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

I think the oldest bears more stress hence he/she is more vulnerable to SA. I am the first born and have been under the family stress 100x more than my little brother. He can ignore the stress, i think. He doesnt feel responsible therefore he simply watches his TV while a fight is going on for example.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_nope..._


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Lets see, 

if we average a family with 2 kids, then being the first born has no effect. 

On the other hand, if we average every family with 3 kids, then clearly being first born has a big impact. from 33% to 48%.

If we say every family has 4 kids, then the difference is from 25% to 48%. 

lets say 3.5 kids/family. That shows that the first borns are more vulnurable? i think it does. 

But if 2 kids/family, then yea SA is unrelated to SA.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Lets see, 

if we average a family with 2 kids, then being the first born has no effect. 

On the other hand, if we average every family with 3 kids, then clearly being first born has a big impact. from 33% to 48%.

If we say every family has 4 kids, then the difference is from 25% to 48%. 

lets say 3.5 kids/family. That shows that the first borns are more vulnurable? i think it does. 

But if 2 kids/family, then yea SA is unrelated to first or second or.. borns


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

youngest


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

First and only. I was an accident.


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm oldest  yay!


----------



## Guard (May 6, 2004)

oldest of 6 here


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

Youngest


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm the youngest of three


----------



## freaken (Sep 22, 2004)

Oldest 1 brother


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not first by a long shot. I have a brother who just turned 52 a few days ago. Not many folks have a brother old enough to be their father.


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm the youngest.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I was raised as an only child. I have a half sister on my dads side though.


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

Me is the first born with 2 sisters.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

3rd of 4.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

First of 3 here


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm the oldest, with two sisters.


----------



## fiendly (Jan 2, 2004)

middle of three


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I am the oldest. I have two younger sisters.


----------



## pjbur76 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm the youngest of three girls.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

No, second..


----------



## It Dies Today (Feb 2, 2005)

oldest with three younger brothers


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm the oldest of 2. My brother is 8 years younger than me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am the elder of two sons. I am 4 1/2 years older than my brother.


----------



## On The Outside Looking In (Feb 14, 2005)

I am the oldest of 9 kids** 6boys & 3girls


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

oldest


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

either the average family has 2 kids or SA is tied with being the first child (more stress maybe?)


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

first born, though I might have not been born actually if the baby turned out to be a boy. My parents wanted a baby boy and I think they were kind of dissapointed when I turned out to be a girl, that's why they tried again after a while for a boy(I have a brother who's 2 years younger).


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

AlienOnEarth said:


> Lets see,
> 
> if we average a family with 2 kids, then being the first born has no effect.
> 
> ...


maybe i'm confused, but i don't understand what you are saying here at all. it makes no sense to me. why would being the firstborn of 2 have no impact (i'm assuming you mean on the development of social anxiety), while being the firstborn of 3 would? where are you getting this from?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Third of five.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Youngest (by exactly 4 years and 2 weeks) of 2 boys.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

No, second.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Nope, I am the second of two. Interesting... the poll shows 50-50.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have an older brother.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Youngest of 2.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Oldest of one.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope, third.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Tied for second/third.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

middle of 3  I think that means I am the rebellious one


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Mngirl said:


> middle of 3


 :ditto


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I am my mother's 3rd child and my father's first child.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes. Also the last born.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I am the eldest of three.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

No. #2


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know if I replied yet or not, but I'm the oldest. I have a younger brother.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm the oldest, I have one bro and a sister. I'm almost 8 years older than my brother so I was an only child for a while. Then they had to go and bring it home.........;-)))) I'm not bitter, I outgrew that a longgggggggggg time ago, old booger nose bro.


----------

